# Ecran noir Macbook pro 16"



## matthieulcn (22 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je viens de rencontrer un problème avec mon Macbook Pro 16". j'ai installé Boot camp depuis plus de 1 mois sur mon Mac aucun problème jusqu'à hier soir. J'etais sur Windows et j'ai voulu redémarre mon Pc sur macos, j'ai utilisé la manip avec le logo Boot camp j'ai cliqué sur redémarre sur macos, mon mac cest etaint comme il le fait habituellement et au redémarrage j'ai eu le droit à un écran noir. J'ai donc essayé de le brancher du redémarre avec le bouton power j'entends les vents ilots et la lumière verte de la touche maj fonctionne à part ça rien. j'ai donc attendu que la batterie se décharge une fois plus de batterie je les branchais j'ai pu voir le logo batterie faible ce qui prouve que cela ne vient pas de mon ecrant, le problème à recommencer. j'ai essayé les manipes pour changer de disque ça ne fonctionne pas non plus j'ai essayé les techniques pour reinisialiser la NVRAM rien ne marchent. la touche barre ne fonctionne pas et le rétroéclairage ne fonctionne pas. je n'entends pas le bruit lors du demargae du mac.

help me pleas


----------



## ericse (22 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Si tu es sur d'avoir bien fait toutes les tentatives de démarrage (une fois avec Alt, une fois avec Maj, une fois avec Cmd-R) alors je ne perdrais pas de temps pour contacter Apple


----------



## matthieulcn (22 Janvier 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si tu es sur d'avoir bien fait toutes les tentatives de démarrage (une fois avec Alt, une fois avec Maj, une fois avec Cmd-R) alors je ne perdrais pas de temps pour contacter Apple


Oui je men doutais plus ou moins


----------

